# Is my olive oil bad?



## artichoke (Jan 22, 2005)

I bought a bottle of extra virgin olive oil today and used it to cook dinner. Afterwards, I noticed some stuff floating in the bottle. I assumed it was bad, but then I was reading around Google and it seems stuff floating in the bottle isn't necessarily a bad thing. However, I couldn't find any kind of description of the "sediment" or a picture. 

The stuff in my bottle is a bunch of small (maybe .5 cm in diameter) whitish balls floating around the bottom. Does this sound like normal sediment? I can't tell if the olive oil smells bad because I usually don't smell the olive oil from the bottle, and it looks like the right color. My dinner tasted fine, but I didn't use much oil.


----------



## Lifter (Jan 22, 2005)

Sounds a bit "weird" doesn't it?

My guess is that you have somehow trapped some water or condensate, (water being of a higher specific gravity) that is "captured" by the oil in these strange "bubbles" at the bottom of the bottle...

Personally, I would decant it, and use up the "non-bubbly" oil, fairly freely...

The "lawyers" of the List will shortly be upon you to throw the whole thing out, to avoid all doubt, and that will be "your choice"...

For $5-10 throwing is out is probably no big financial hardship, as opposed the potential "risks" of what the unknown may be holding...

Lifter

"I'm only a man
In a phoney red sheet
Searching for Kryptonite, on a city street
And its not easy,
to be.."me"..."
But "your call"


----------



## Audeo (Jan 22, 2005)

What disturbs me is that the "whitish balls" are hanging around the bottom.  If this were water, it would rise to the top.

Hmmm....

I'd take it back where I got it and have the bottle exchanged for another without any "whitish balls."


----------



## buckytom (Jan 22, 2005)

i've seen that when olive oil is refrigerated. i've also heard that it is harmless, but i don't know what it is. maybe some temperature related congealed oil. if you're gonna throw it away, maybe you could try to warm up the bottle and see if it goes away.


----------



## cafeandy (Jan 22, 2005)

it sounds like water.  water is heavier than oil [oil is just more viscous or thicker] so it's going to sink.  just strain the oil thru cheesecloth or some fabric and i'll bet those little white balls disappear.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 22, 2005)

artichoke said:
			
		

> I bought a bottle of extra virgin olive oil today and used it to cook dinner. Afterwards, I noticed some stuff floating in the bottle. I assumed it was bad, but then I was reading around Google and it seems stuff floating in the bottle isn't necessarily a bad thing. However, I couldn't find any kind of description of the "sediment" or a picture.



Artichoke, I would return the bottle to where you purchased it and inquire of them and compare to an unopened bottle.  I have done that and they will happily help you and even take it back.  I do nto know of any sediment in olive oil unless it is seasoned like with garlic, or some herbs but they would be identified on the label.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 22, 2005)

When in doubt throw out.


----------



## Paint (Jan 22, 2005)

Cold pressed, unfiltered olive oils will have a sediment or cloudiness to them, but I'm intrigued by the description of these little 'balls'.....sounds like it may be mould.  Are they furry or smooth?  I would decant them out and examine them a bit more closely!

Paint.


----------



## artichoke (Jan 23, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, everybody. Harmless or not, I brought the bottle back to the store today and exchanged it. Interestingly enough, every single one of the bottles of that size had the little balls in them. I had to go to a smaller size just to get a clear bottle. strange, strange.


----------



## artichoke (Jan 23, 2005)

Paint said:
			
		

> Are they furry or smooth?



Probably more furry than smooth, and they weren't opaque, though not transparent either. I find it odd that a lot of them "dissolved" after the bottle was in my house for a few hours.. would mold do that? The ones I saw in the store today had a lot more little balls in them than mine did by the time I brought it back.


----------



## kleenex (Jan 23, 2005)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> When in doubt throw out.



yep.


----------



## Paint (Jan 23, 2005)

Some delicate moulds would break up if the bottle were shaken vigorously.  Moulds are strange things, they can grow almost anywhere and in almost anything.  I don't suppose you have access to a microscope do you (even a kids one), you would be able to see the mould filaments then....  but don't panic too much, most moulds are harmless (think brie, antibiotics LOL!).

Paint.


----------



## Lugaru (Jan 23, 2005)

artichoke said:
			
		

> Probably more furry than smooth, and they weren't opaque, though not transparent either. I find it odd that a lot of them "dissolved" after the bottle was in my house for a few hours.. would mold do that? The ones I saw in the store today had a lot more little balls in them than mine did by the time I brought it back.



Sounds to me more like oil that had turned into little "butter balls" than mold, especially since they "melted" after changing envirment. Still Im with bang, when in doubt throw it out. Working in food buisness has taught me that you should take any iregularity seriosly (especially expiration dates!).


----------



## KlnAir4U (Apr 17, 2007)

*Olive Oil is OK*

We just came home from the store with a 1L size of EVOO and it was full of exactly what you described as little white balls, some floating throughout, some sinking to the bottom and some clinging to the sides of the glass bottle. The Store Manager assured us that it was OK and was simply caused by the cold during shipment from Italy and that it would disappear as it warms up in our house.

Dubious, we took it home, left it on a warm air vent in the kitchen while we went out for a few hours and when we came home, guess what ... it was as clear as any EVOO we had ever had. And it tastes great, too.

So, relax and enjoy your EVOO.

~ Erik
KlnAir4U


----------



## Caine (Apr 17, 2007)

Next time, buy your olive oil in a three liter tin can! 

Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Apr 18, 2007)

Olive oil solidifies when very cold and remelts when warmed up. Solidified olive oil usually takes the form of white globby blobs in the bottom of the bottle. These are absolutely nothing to worry about.

Has anyone here bought anchovies in olive oil and then kept them in the fridge? You'll have seen that the oil solidifies and turns white. Turn them out onto a plate and leave to warm up and the oil goes runny again.


----------



## IronSides (May 14, 2007)

would it be possible for mold to grow in oil? i can't even imagine that?


----------



## BBQ Mikey (May 15, 2007)

I don't believe oil molds. if so, probably not easy.  for that matter, oil properly covered does not spoil, at least most varieties.  I will warn you that after being heated the chemical compounds in oil change and it becomes very very unhealthy.  if you re-use oil, be ware of this.  brown, get outta town, seriously throw it out.  I use my oil 2-3 times and renew.  I find it much healthier doing this.


----------



## Andy M. (May 15, 2007)

All fats, including all vegetable oils will turn rancid in time.  You can delay the process by proper storage.


----------



## Coochinator (May 26, 2007)

Olive oil is expensive and taste like *** anyways...


----------



## sanejim (Dec 5, 2010)

hi,

i'm aware that this thread is from 3 years ago,
but i recently encountered the same problem!

i have pics of it...

what's in my olive oil? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

what's in my olive oil? | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

i haven't tried warming the olive oil up yet but i will try...
anybody know what this is? bacteria?

-jane


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Dec 6, 2010)

KlnAir4U said:


> We just came home from the store with a 1L size of EVOO and it was full of exactly what you described as little white balls, some floating throughout, some sinking to the bottom and some clinging to the sides of the glass bottle. The Store Manager assured us that it was OK and was simply caused by the cold during shipment from Italy and that it would disappear as it warms up in our house.
> 
> Dubious, we took it home, left it on a warm air vent in the kitchen while we went out for a few hours and when we came home, guess what ... it was as clear as any EVOO we had ever had. And it tastes great, too.
> 
> ...




I guess this one explain the curiosity about the floating white balls. As for me,
I was also intrigue with that matter.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 6, 2010)

i think it was wise to return it. sounds like mold to me. yes, olive can go bad. i don't use a big bottle in a year and if i do it smells rancid . i try to buy small bottles but if i happens i toss it. it affects the taste in my opinion.


----------

